# Leurius quinquestriatus OR Androctonus australis



## Predator (Jun 19, 2005)

I am looking to buy one of these scorps in the next few days.  I was curious which one you guys prefer.  Which one is more fun to watch?  Which one would you take over the other and why?  Im leaning more toward the Androctonus australis because I like the huge fat tail.  Opinions?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 19, 2005)

I would go with the Androctonus Australis cuz in my eyes they are way more active then the L.Q's are in my experiance with them. plus i own 4 of the A.A there just alot of fun, but be carefull with them cuz they are the heavy weights of  venom when it comes to scorpions. So my vote whould be Androctonus Australis.


----------



## Div1nE (Jun 19, 2005)

ill do

C. buy both


----------



## Predator (Jun 19, 2005)

I would go with C. if I could afford it.  Anymore opinions?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 20, 2005)

I would choose L. quinquestriatus because it has beautifully thin chela and great dorsal keels. I've had four and all of them were hyper-spastic, quite active regardless of day/night. I like the genus Androctonus, just A. bicolor in particular due to it's morphology. I'm certain that you will be pleased either way.


----------



## Predator (Jun 20, 2005)

Sounds like this is going to be a coin toss.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 20, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> cuz they are the heavy weights of  venom when it comes to scorpions.


And L.quinquestriatus is not?  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jun 20, 2005)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> And L.quinquestriatus is not?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Hahaha,  my vote is of course for Androctonus australis ( exceps amoreuxi I'm fall in love of androctonus genus). The powerfull cauda, and a big chelas ( for a buthid) is pretiest than any Leyurus. 
And the beuty incrise when the subespecie is Hector.







Cheers 
Carles


----------



## pandinus (Jun 20, 2005)

i love bothh, but i go with stan, L quin for sure. unless of course you come across an A. a. hector, then i just dont know.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 20, 2005)

when i said heavy weights i ment both Androctons and L.Q, but like i said my vote would be A.A there just cooler in my eyes but thats just me cuz Androctonus is my fave genus of scorps. and thats thats


----------



## Ark (Jun 20, 2005)

go for A.a i dont have alot expirience with Androctonus but i have an A.b youngling (2nd instar) i always lmao when he goes berzerk on pre killed micro crix  i lub him


----------



## Predator (Jun 21, 2005)

I just put in my order for an Androctonus australis.  I cant wait!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 22, 2005)

Predator said:
			
		

> I just put in my order for an Androctonus australis.  I cant wait!


Excellent!, I hope you get a fine specimen that arrives safe and sound.  Please post pics when you can.


----------



## Predator (Jun 22, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Excellent!, I hope you get a fine specimen that arrives safe and sound.  Please post pics when you can.



Thanks, I will take some pics and post the day he comes in.  Next on the list is Leurius quinquestriatus.  Such a hard decision im going to have to get both.  Just have to wait until I have some extra cash.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 22, 2005)

GOOD CHOICE !


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jun 22, 2005)

Not good choice, just the best choice.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 22, 2005)

well said  :clap:


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jun 23, 2005)

I cant wait to get one of my own


----------



## Predator (Jun 23, 2005)

ETA:  Friday


----------



## arachnojunkie (Jun 23, 2005)

Going on looks alone I would say A australis, but I have never kept L quinquestriatus......I hate to get off topic but do you guys EVER see your AA's?  Got mine from Botar about 3 months ago and haven't seen it(without me digging it out from under its rock)since.  I keep reading that they are very active "in general" but mine has brought me absolutely no visual pleasure.  Its like I have a tank with sand and a rock in it and thats it.  I am mostly into snakes and tarantulas but I would like to get deeper into scorps, Love my P imperator as I always have full view of it.  Are all Androctonus this secretive?  I prefer "display" animals and this one just isn't displaying.  Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## Predator (Jun 23, 2005)

Most all my scorps are in hiding most of the time.  I have 5 Centruroides exilicauda and those are the only ones I see all the time.  They dont burrow and are climbers so they are out day and night roaming the tank though mostly at night.  I would recommend them if you want scorps that you can see more often.  They are one of the hotter species and are communal.  So far they are my favorite scorpion I own.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

I got all of my Androctonus Australis from botar i even got an Androctonus amoreuxi from him last week along with a gravid A.A as well but the first A.A i got from him was very shy like you said a tank with sand and rocks in it, but i moved my A.A inclosers to a darker corner of my room and like all of a sudden is running around like there is no toamrrow, that is when i turn the lights off of course but maybe you should try that cuz it worked for me and it might work for you. but then again my female A.A is out and about even when i have the lamp on, so who knows but i hope it works for you. good luck


----------



## Predator (Jun 24, 2005)

Well she came in today.  Unfortunately shes seems DOA.     Hasnt moved since I put her in and seems a bit stiff.  The C. Vittatus freebie from swifts seems to be doing fine.  Not a good sign for my first AA.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 24, 2005)

man thats LAME if it is dead, if thats the case you should order some from botarby8s.com hes freakin aswsome and responds quick to e-mails and phone calls and is very very pro with his shipments, i order from him all the time i got three A. Australis from him no DOA's....good luck and i hope the scorp is alright.


----------



## Predator (Jun 24, 2005)

Yea she is officially DOA.     I put her in some alcohol and sent her back to swift.  Now I have to wait until he recieves it and then sends out another.     Im very impatient. Was really looking forward to having her today too.  Not much I can do now except wait.  I think swift did a good job with the shipping.  It was wrapped up good with some cold packs and it was humid in the box.  It might still have gotten too hot,  its near 100F here now.  She didnt move once that I saw, pretty stiff.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 24, 2005)

well i hope the next one is in good shape, and sorry about the loss that sucks ! but when you do get the A.A that is in good shape you will like it. good luck with it !


----------



## scorpion king (Jun 9, 2009)

where do you guys get your scorpions i prefer to see the specimen before purchasing but that makes collecting slow and complicated i have managed to find seven different kinds of scorpions in the pet shops that i go to but alot of the scorpions i really want are almost impossible for a pet store around west virginia, virginia and tennessee to get their hands on. i would like to find babycurus jacksoni, androtonus australis, black thicktail spitting scorpion or Parabuthus transvaalicus, just to mention a few. i'd like to find somewhere to order captive bred scorpions.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jun 9, 2009)

If I were to buy one, it would be Androctonus australis. That's just me.:?


----------



## andy375hh (Jun 9, 2009)

Get the Andro My A Australis is way more active than my Death STalker


----------



## jme (Jun 9, 2009)

nobudy has responded to this post in 4 years i dont think any of the ppl that posted in the original post are even active any more


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jun 10, 2009)

jme said:


> nobudy has responded to this post in 4 years i dont think any of the ppl that posted in the original post are even active any more



Here is what the OPs profile says
Last Activity: 06-08-2009 02:44 PM


----------



## alexi (Jun 10, 2009)

DireWolf0384 said:


> Here is what the OPs profile says
> Last Activity: 06-08-2009 02:44 PM


that's because scorpion_king revived it.  Scorpion King revived like 3 or 4 threads from over 3 years ago.


----------



## andy375hh (Jun 10, 2009)

I hardly ever look at the dates If it as the top of the forum I usually just assume that is new.


----------

